# scratching radiator at night



## sticky (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi

My 3.5 year old has, over the past week, started another new habit of scratching the smooth side of the electric radiator in the bedroom in the middle of the night. This is despite using the 'training' spray on her, she comes back later and repeat the same action! We tried putting a cover over the radiator, and she climbs underneath the cover and starts scratching the radiator! 

At the same time, she also started climbing up our TV (not flat screen) and going behind the TV, sometimes falling down with a thud behind the TV, and then tried to scramble back up again, making a lot of noise. She does this only at night when we're trying to sleep.

When we tried to keep her out of the bedroom, she scratches on the bedroom door non-stop as she wants to get in! There are no other rooms in our flat that we can safely and happily leave her in overnight. She gets lots of play in the evening, and is a happy cat.

I'm just wondering if anyone else has any tips, as we're exhausted from interrupted nights over the past week or so.

Thanks!


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

It's possible she intends to attract your attention because she is hungry. 

Do not leave down dry food at night, it contains lots of carbs which cause spikes in blood sugar, making the cat full for a while and then very hungry again.
This will make her edgy and fidgety. 

Instead, buy an autofeeder from amazon and put some high meat protein wet food in it (not Whiskas or Felix but something cereal-free such as HiLife Natures Essentials, Natures Menu or Wainwrights - all available from [email protected]). Set the timer to open the lid around 3 am and she will eat the food and then settle down and snooze whilst she digests it.


----------



## sticky (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Chillminx, glad I'm learning something new about dry food, carbs and blood sugar! I always made sure there's lots of biscuits available for her through the day and night in case she gets hungry so she can snack on that!

Will try your suggestion, anything for a good nights sleep!


----------

